# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Reality Check - Internet Privacy Bill CISPA Means 'No More Privacy'?

## DamianTV



----------


## DamianTV

Bump.

Let me summarize the video.  You know all those EULA's, License Agreements, and Contracts about how a company handles your Privacy?  ALL null and completely voided.  They can hold you to the contract, but you can NOT hold them.

Congratulations all you FedBookers.  YOU are now what is for sale, just as the Corporate Congress has agreed to by the demands of the Corporations that own our Govt.

----------


## Root

I work for a large ISP. We don't need fedgov to enable us to protect our networks.

----------

